# A food you dislike



## luvs (May 2, 2008)

not 15 foods, a single food that you cannot eat.
mine is rice.
i despise rice.
i often try rice. then i shudder.
broccoli & cheese cannot get me to eat that stuff.
pasta is way yummier.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

hiya luvs!! nice to see you!

I don't care much for cumin. Yeah, I know it's a spice, but I think it's icky.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

I like mostly everything. 

Except liver. ick. 

Do  they still even sell that stuff?


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2008)

hi, jkath!


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

Black licorice.  

James has two, but out of the two his least favorite is liver.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

I will now use my superior mind-reading abilities to predict that GB will say eggs!  

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (May 2, 2008)

*     Turnip/rutabaga*


----------



## redkitty (May 2, 2008)

Black pudding.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 2, 2008)

cooked carrots ...


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2008)

calf liver, no matter how u cook it. but i love chicken livers


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

There are lots of them for me but I'd have to say that liver tops my list. Makes me gag to even think about it.


----------



## miniman (May 2, 2008)

Any offal but kidney tops the list!!!


----------



## Buck (May 2, 2008)

Liver yuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 2, 2008)

*    Me too, babetoo*


----------



## JohnL (May 2, 2008)

I can't stomach creamed corn, which is funny because I like creamed spinach and creamed culliflower


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

JohnL said:


> I can't stomach creamed corn, which is funny because I like creamed spinach and creamed culliflower


I'm with you on the creamed corn - I think it's the way it looks because I love corn on the cob.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

JohnL said:


> I can't stomach creamed corn, which is funny because I like creamed spinach and creamed culliflower


How funny!  I like creamed corn but not creamed spinach (but I love spinach).

Barbara


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2008)

Natto. Makes me want to gag just thinking about it.


----------



## buzzard767 (May 2, 2008)

tripe for cripes sake


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Natto. Makes me want to gag just thinking about it.


Ewwww, me too. Here's a guy (Steve) who describes what it tastes like in great detail. Scroll down to Vol. 6 for his experience with natto. 
Warning: Some of his language is very colorful.
(Link Removed)


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Ewwww, me too. Here's a guy (Steve) who describes what it tastes like in great detail. Scroll down to Vol. 6 for his experience with natto.
> Warning: Some of his language is very colorful.
> (Link Removed)


 
Thanks for the link. IF ANYONE WANTS A *GREAT* LAUGH TODAY, READ THIS BLOG!!!


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

Parmesan (smells like barf and tastes like it)
Black licorice
Hearts
Livers
Lungs
Stomachs
Brains
etc. You get the idea.

I'm sure I'll add more later. Just have to get the ideas pumping!  I tend to "push out" any bad foods I eat out of my mind.. LOL


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> ...I tend to "push out" any bad foods I eat out of my mind.. LOL


I push them out of my reach!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Eggs. Doesn't matter if they are boiled, over easy, fried, scrambled, yolks only, whites only, sunny side up, or any other way.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

GB said:


> Eggs. Doesn't matter if they are boiled, over easy, fried, scrambled, yolks only, whites only, sunny side up, or any other way.


LOL  Read post #6!  Am I psychic or what?! 

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I like mostly everything.
> 
> Except liver. ick.
> 
> Do  they still even sell that stuff?



Guess I'm in the  minority.  I'm a  "liver lover." Except for our   youngest son, I'm   the  only  one in  the family  who likes  it.

When Ryan was  in  high   school and everyone else  in   the  family  had outside  commitments at  dinnertime, he'd come to   me  and ask, "Mom,  can  you   and we  have  liver  and   onions   tonight?"  Didn't  have to ask me  twice.

As far as  other  "dislike"  foods,  I  can't really bring  anything  to  mind.  Don't  particularly care  for Brussels sprouts,  but I  really  want  to  try  some ultra-fresh  ones   that haven't  been  cooked  to death.  As  a child,   I  never  bought  the  "they're only  little cabbages" line and  I've  always  like  cabbage  in  any  form.

I've discovered that,  as I age,  my  tastes change.    I   used  to  actively  dislike   asparagus   then,  all of a sudden,  a  friend  prepared  an  asparagus dish  (using  canned,  of all  things)  and I loved it.   Ever  since   then,  asparagus  and  I  have  been  good  friends.

All boils  down  to  I   like most  everything...so  far.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> LOL  Read post #6!  Am I psychic or what?!
> 
> Barbara


LOL how did I miss that post 

I think you need to play the lottery tonight Barbara!


----------



## fireweaver (May 2, 2008)

i'm right there with several of ya: organ meats of any kind do not cross these lips.  i know what that stuff is for, and i'm NOT eating it.  the rare exception is made for very small quantities of very high quality pate.

also, though i *love* cold-pressed EVOO, with a full rich flavor, i _despise _olives.  weird, huh?


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Barbara..... 
I'm starting to believe the L. is for LUCKY!!!!


----------



## shortchef (May 2, 2008)

Cilantro, except in salsa.  All the TV chefs seem to throw it in everything but ice cream, and I'm afraid that may be next.  I can't get used to that musty taste. Yuck.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Barbara.....
> I'm starting to believe the L. is for LUCKY!!!!


LOL  No, I just have a good memory for some things.  GB has mentioned his distaste for eggs a couple times!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Guess I'm in the  minority.  I'm a  "liver lover." Except for our   youngest son, I'm   the  only  one in  the family  who likes  it.
> 
> When Ryan was  in  high   school and everyone else  in   the  family  had outside  commitments at  dinnertime, he'd come to   me  and ask, "Mom,  can  you   and we  have  liver  and   onions   tonight?"  Didn't  have to ask me  twice.
> 
> ...



Looks like we are in the minority! I love love love love liver! Liver and onions, with or without bacon is good too, you name it love it! DW and I used to go to a Bonanza in Iowa City when we were in college that would serve chicken gizzards and liver & onions and we would just pig out on em!

My foods I can't stand: Spinach (but I force myself to eat it if it is in Pizza or as cream spinach), and Cilantro. I do not like Cilantro but can tolerate it if it is used in very small doses.


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Looks like we are in the minority! I love love love love liver! Liver and onions...


I'll join that minority!  I love calves liver and onions.  Truthfully though, I don't trust a restaurant to cook it right.  My mom did a great job with it, and I make mine like hers, but I won't eat it at a restaurant.

 Barbara


----------



## Corey123 (May 2, 2008)

I like liver and onions as well. 

But I HATE saurkraut! I don't see how anyone can eat that stuff!


----------



## pdswife (May 2, 2008)

I really like liver too!

*sauerkraut*  can't smell it, look at it..or even be in the same room with it with out
getting sick!  YUCK!!!!!


----------



## Corey123 (May 2, 2008)

I know what you mean!

That stuff just makes me want to!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Sauerkraut is OK, but I am no big fan of it. If given the choice between that or caramelized onions and green peppers on a Polish sausage, I will go with the onions every time.


----------



## ChefJune (May 2, 2008)

not too many foods on my "can't eat, yuuuuuuck" list, but the one that came immediately to mind when I saw this thread title was _*rutabaga!*_ 


ps:  I love liver!  (and sauerkraut's okay, too...)


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2008)

DUCK,yuk and carrots, yukkity yuk 

kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

One of these days I am going to have to try a rutabaga just to see what all the fuss is about. I haven't as of yet because I thought someone said they were a cross between beets and something else, and I don't care much for beets. Don't hate them though.

And I actually meant sauerkraut on a Bratwurst not a Polish, although I guess it can go on both. I still prefer smothered in caramelized onions.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 2, 2008)

Anything slimy like oysters, mussels.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

I have never had slimy mussels, but I have had over cooked rubbery ones, almost ruined my love of em. So rubbery stuff along with slimy stuff, yuck!


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> One of these days I am going to have to try a rutabaga just to see what all the fuss is about. I haven't as of yet because I thought someone said they were a cross between beets and something else, and I don't care much for beets. Don't hate them though.
> 
> And I actually meant sauerkraut on a Bratwurst not a Polish, although I guess it can go on both. I still prefer smothered in caramelized onions.



I'd rather have caramelized onions on my Brats, too, Buddy, but my BIL's Aunt Helena makes the world's best Pierogi that are filled with sauerkraut.  You would think you had died and gone to heaven! Unfortunately she left Chicago Heights and moved to Atlanta, and I believe she retired from pierogi making, even at Christmastime.


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Anything slimy like oysters, mussels.



Neither is slimy when they're fresh!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I'd rather have caramelized onions on my Brats, too, Buddy, but my BIL's Aunt Helena makes the world's best Pierogi that are filled with sauerkraut. You would think you had died and gone to heaven! Unfortunately she left Chicago Heights and moved to Atlanta, and I believe she retired from pierogi making, even at Christmastime.


 
Awww man Chicago Heights is not that far away from us and easy to get to, coulda popped in on her sometime! Course, we would have to make sure she knew who I was or that might end up going off not so well, LOL.
"who are you and what do you want me to cook for you??!!"

Course, I do have a cousin in Atlanta as does DW..... Hmmm.... Does she respond well to bribes?? LOL.


----------



## ChefJune (May 3, 2008)

heheheheheheheh


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 3, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Neither is slimy when they're fresh!


 
well they look slimy.


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

Any kind of organ meat - liver is the one thing my mom could never make me eat as a kid - I would sit at that table all night long - luckily she gave up after a couple of times . . .


----------



## radhuni (May 3, 2008)

I dislike pizza.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

i finally saw andrew zimmern spit something out in disgust!

he was in china and had stinky tofu with 1000 year old eggs. he made a face and spit it out into a napkin. i've never seen that before! he eats, and incredibly, enjoys everything. 

everything except for stinky tofu.


about the only thing i won't eat are eyeballs.


----------



## mikki (May 4, 2008)

with me it's easier to ask what I will eat. Very picky eater. Seafood is a definate NO!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Cilantro, except in salsa. All the TV chefs seem to throw it in everything but ice cream, and I'm afraid that may be next. I can't get used to that musty taste. Yuck.


 
Ditto.  DW loves the stuff.  I try....I really try to acquire the taste, but can't.

Saph, about the parmesan - if you're buying the Kraft stuff in the little can, yes it smells and tastes like puke. There's some chemical in it that does that.  But fresh parmesan is probobly the most perfect and versatile ingredient.


----------



## sattie (May 4, 2008)

I really could not think of a food... but MILK is on my list.

I only cook with it, but apart from that, I can't drink it, and I can't stand to watch someone else drink it.  And I can't stand those darn 'Got Milk' ads where they have the milk-stach!!!  Makes me queasy!!!

But on the flip side of that... I can drink buttermilk....


----------



## middie (May 4, 2008)

I can't list just one thing.

Veggies
Organ meat
Seafood
Game (Duck pheasants etc...)


----------



## Barbara L (May 4, 2008)

middie said:


> I can't list just one thing.
> 
> Veggies
> Organ meat
> ...


This leaves steak, potatoes, and chocolate.  Can't go wrong there!

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Cilantro, except in salsa.  All the TV chefs seem to throw it in everything but ice cream, and I'm afraid that may be next.  I can't get used to that musty taste. Yuck.



Bobby Flay says, don't eat cilantro by itself - it needs friends to taste good 

I'll go with the organ meats crowd. My mom occasionally made it for my dad when I was growing up - can't stand the smell or the taste. I don't think I've tried any others - can't imagine they're much different.


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Bobby Flay says, don't eat cilantro by itself - it needs friends to taste good



It needs more than friends.......


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

I will be its friend.


----------



## middie (May 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> This leaves steak, potatoes, and chocolate. Can't go wrong there!
> 
> Barbara


 
Yeah pretty much Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i finally saw andrew zimmern spit something out in disgust!
> 
> he was in china and had stinky tofu with 1000 year old eggs. he made a face and spit it out into a napkin. i've never seen that before! he eats, and incredibly, enjoys everything.
> 
> ...



There was also an episode where he tried a very strange fruit that he said upfront he could never eat in the past. He wasn't able to eat it that time either, LOL.
I can't remember the fruit, but it was whiteish and they said it had a bad smell and weird texture to it.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

I am guessing that was durian Mav.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Bingo! That was it, thanks!


----------



## GB (May 4, 2008)

My pleasure.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2008)

That sand sack I bit into when served soft-shell crab one time was pretty darn nasty!!!  BUT, a "real" food I do not like................mmmmmmmmmmmm........... thinking................  all I can think of is uni - love the taste but can't get past the texture


----------



## Katie H (May 4, 2008)

?????  What is "uni?"  Never heard  of  it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2008)

Sea urchin - it's yellow and has the texture of..........um.............well.........let's say you have a cold...


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!



A truer statement has never been made!   And my friend (hi jkath) taught me the great saying of all - ICK!


----------



## middie (May 4, 2008)

Texture of phlem. MMM buddy


----------



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

Urchin has the consistency of nose nachos?

Nasty. 

Oh, and ew about the century egg.  Looks like a decomposed eyeball.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Good lord, move those to the diet thread, it will help us all loose weight!


----------



## ChefJune (May 4, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> There was also an episode where he tried a very strange fruit that he said upfront he could never eat in the past. He wasn't able to eat it that time either, LOL.
> I can't remember the fruit, but it was whiteish and they said it had a bad smell and weird texture to it.



That would be Durian....


----------



## expatgirl (May 5, 2008)

all time vomit food????? it would have to be liver..........hands down.......I think that I would have closed my eyes and tried the sea urchin that's how much my siblings and I loathed liver..........I feel kinda of bad 'cause I dumped what I had left onto my sister's plate and she was forced to gag it down....to this day I have never forced a child to eat something that they hate......I may not allow them to eat candy or a piece of cake instead but that's about as far as the food cop goes.


----------

